# Breakfast With High Protein



## Healfit (Feb 16, 2022)

Paneer Bhurji With Gluten Free Bread​
*Ingredients:*

150 grams of grated paneer
1 onion
2 tomatoes
Ginger and garlic paste
Ghee/butter
All available Indian spices.
Full fat cream/malai

*Method:*

Finely chop the onion and tomatoes.

Take a pan and add ghee/butter, add ginger and garlic paste to it, sauce it for a few seconds.

Add the chopped onions and sauté then add the tomatoes, cook till golden brown, add all the grind spices to the masala, and cook the whole in low flame for 3-5 minutes.

Add some full fat cream to make the mixture thick.

Garnish it with some coriander leaves.

Serve hot.


----------



## squatster (Feb 20, 2022)

Think I’m going to try that in the morning
Thank you for posting it for every one


----------



## Usobobby (Apr 26, 2022)

Sounds delish


----------



## TheBigMC (Apr 26, 2022)

I'll have to try it bro. It would be a nice break from the egg whites with taco seasoning I eat now. Thanks for sharing!


----------

